# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Δορυφορική Λήψη 9 Ε

## OBIVAN1

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι.
Σε δορυφορική κεραία της  Nova. 6 ετών το LNB Πρόσφατα την  κεντραρισα να πιάνει τον EUTELSAT 9 E για να πιάνω συνδρομητικά κανάλια . Όλα καλά το πεδίομέτρο έδειχνε στάθμη σήματος 78 με ποιότητα 70%+ στις 9μοιρες. -.  Ενεργοποίησα τον νέο δέκτη { με όλες της διαδικασίες συνδρομής κτλ)  όμως η στάθμη σήματος και η ποιότητα είναι 0%.. Βάζω δίπλα το πεδίομέτρο από τον δέκτη  για να τσεκάρω τυχόν αστοχίες. στάθμη παραμείνει 78%και ποιότητα 70%Αλλά στον δέκτη το σήμα είναι στο 0%. Τι μπορεί άλλο να γίνει? Μήπως αλλαγή LNB? 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## sloput

Πιθανόν tuner δέκτη. Στο πεδιόμετρο έχεις εικόνα; Μήπως έχει κεντράρει άλλο δορυφόρο;

----------


## manolo

Μάλλον έχεις κεντράρει άλλον δορυφόρο. Θέλει ρύθμιση το πιάτο σου περισσότερο ακριβής για να κεντράρεις τον Eutelsat.

----------

